# Positive Ovulation Tests for 5 Days - What's Going on?



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey everyone

6 weeks ago I had an op to remove our fetus/baby after the heartbeat stopped at 8.5 weeks. Following the op I bled quite heavily for 4 weeks. Then it stopped and I've just started getting positive ovulation tests again. I now realise that the during week 4 of bleeding I must have been having a period on top of the miscarriage.

What's crazy is that I've had very strong positive ovulation tests on Clearblue and cheap Amazon tests for the past 5 days and it's not showing any sign of slowing down! What on earth is going on? I've never seen anything like it. I usually get 1 or 2 positive tests in a cycle.

Following the miscarriage I took pregnancy tests to check that all the pregnancy hormones had gone and these started coming up negative a good few weeks ago. So it's definitely not that. I also took another one yesterday just to be sure and it was a big fat negative.

_*Has anyone else ever had this? Is this some kind of super ovulation?*_ 

Jess. xx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Jessica,

I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage. After my miscarriage and found that my hormones were quite skew whiff for a while afterwards. It took me a couple of months to have a period, and when I did, a scan said that I hasn't actually ovulated. My next cycle after that was equally weird and I showed no physical signs that I had ovulated (I normally get lots of EWCM, but was bone dry) so I think my hormones were still out of whack. It took until February for my hormones to settle after my D&C at the beginning of October. It's really annoying as you just want to get on with things again and your body just doesn't play ball. It can take a while to heal.

I have PCOS though so my hormone balance is quite fragile. Fingers crossed yours take less time to stabilize. Personally I find the internet cheapies really hard to read. I have elevated LH due to my PCOS so the test line is pretty similar to the control line throughout my cycle. On Clearblue I will get the flashing smiley (higher fertility) for days on end, but I find a reading of Peak fertility (solid smiley) is pretty accurate for ovulation. Did you get a solid smiley?

x


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Hiya Franny  

Thanks for your reply. Yes, I'm getting solid smileys every day!

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage too. It sounds like you've been through the mill.


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Mmm, very strange. I know that Clearblue stays solid for 2 days regardless, but not 5.. Perhaps your body is gearing up to ovulate you had a surge but didn't ovulate so it went again. I've heard of multiple surges per cycle. I guess see what happens.

X


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes, it certainly could be that! Who knows?

The thing is, I was doubling up on ovulation tests each day too - so doing one Clearblue (smiley) test and one cheap Amazon one and they were all saying the same thing. 

Anyway, today they've finally come up negative! 

It's all so random. I wish I could look inside my body and see what on earth is going on! Don't we all though?

Thanks for you help Franny.


----------

